# Hassel Hits 9 Large



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our good neighbor to the North has pecked out over 9000 posts. A real source of good information on anything that grows - especially garlic.

Of course, he know his way around predators, as well.

Great to have you as a strong contributor on the PT team, Rick!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go Rick--- you must be use'in two fingers to type with now days.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's a pleasure to be associated with a lot of great members on a great site.

I'm usually watching other member post counts, never even noticed my own, and yes Cat up to 2 typing fingers though they aren't too flexible as of late.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats Rick , and as far as the 2 fingers post goes ,I'm happy with only one ..lol I enjoy your advice as well .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Rick on the 9000 posts !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to type my friend, always a useful source of solid information and sound ideas. Thanks for all you do here on PT, we all appreciate it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Rick! Now is that 9000 posts using the imperial measurement system or metric units? I am not that familiar with the metrication process... Way to go anyway! Eh..????.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone, always some good conversations going on here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congratulations Rick! Now is that 9000 posts using the imperial measurement system or metric units? I am not that familiar with the metrication process... Way to go anyway! Eh...


Metric will be more EH !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> Metric will be more EH !!


lol... eh.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, way to go Sir !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats, looking forward to the next 9000


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on crossing 9k..........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks all, much appreciated.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats hassell

9000 post,thats a lot of knowledge youve shared with the rest of us

not to mention pics of your awesome garden goodies


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Best Garlic EVER---9k wow!!!!!----Thanks for being here------------------------sb*


----------

